# Pet's In Paradise?



## apoint (Oct 13, 2010)

This question is for believers that actually believe in heaven.
 Some of the best people I ever knew were actually dogs.
  I have had dogs all my life and  with their unconditional love, puts them in a category all  their own.
  I dont think God would deny heaven to an animal that loved so intensely and brought so much joy to peoples lives.
 Surly paradise is big enough for those pets we loved.
 Does anyone know ?


----------



## mikel (Oct 13, 2010)

according to our preacher..no..i would hope otherwise..


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 13, 2010)

The Lord will give you the desires of you heart does that only mean here on earth or could it mean when you get to heaven also. 

So  your desires could be seeing your pet again don't know but I believe  animals will be there in heaven.


----------



## CAL (Oct 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> This question is for believers that actually believe in heaven.
> Some of the best people I ever knew were actually dogs.
> I have had dogs all my life and  with their unconditional love, puts them in a category all  their own.
> I dont think God would deny heaven to an animal that loved so intensely and brought so much joy to peoples lives.
> ...



I don't know either but I agree with your thoughts.If so I hope they are very gentle dogs !


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2010)

my great-grandmother asked my dad this same question the last time we were able to go visit her. 

im interested in reading what yall have to say.


----------



## mikel (Oct 13, 2010)

slip said:


> my great-grandmother asked my dad this same question the last time we were able to go visit her.
> 
> im interested in reading what yall have to say.



yeah me too..our preacher is the only one ive ever heard talk about it


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know.

I hope I have more important things on my mind in heaven
than my old ****zu.
If they aren't there I promise that they won't cross you mind.

My wife use to have a chichuchu(sp) that hated my guts.
I hope he ain't there.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 13, 2010)

Dogs and Cats in The Torah are not  considered clean animals, so God had a reason for rejecting this animals, The Torah also teaches that animals and Man have Nephesh" Souls, but man has soul and Rhuach Spirit.
To me that doesn't mean there isn't an afterlife for animals , but when I flat lined in the hospital and went to paradise I did not see Cats or dogs , but I did see many different kins of Colorful birds and Singing Birds and animals I have never seen before, as well as Gazelle like deer, et.
Also Flowers that you walk by and brush against them and each play a different tune all worshiped the Lord and his Majesty.

After my grandson died he had a Rat terrier He Loved and he also died 3 months later, this question was posed to me by my wife and grandkids, all I could say was I hope they met up somewhere in the Spirit world there are many wonders and unknowns,which will be part of us discovering when we get there.


----------



## apoint (Oct 14, 2010)

I have heard of a man that died and returned from heaven. He said his dog was there to meet him. If any person or animal would be in paradise he would be a new creature just like we will be renewed. No mean people or animals. Only the best will be there because of Gods spirit indwelling in everything. I personally would take that bet, that something that gave you so much love and joy will be there also.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

These verses address animals in heaven. If wolves are in - why not dogs?

Isaiah 11:6 “The wolf also shall dwell with the lamb, the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, The calf and the young lion and the fatling together, and a little child shall lead them.”

Isaiah 65:25 “The wolf and the lamb shall feed together, the lion shall eat straw like the ox, and dust shall be the serpent’s food. They shall not hurt nor destroy in all My holy mountain,” Says the Lord.


----------



## apoint (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> These verses address animals in heaven. If wolves are in - why not dogs?
> 
> Isaiah 11:6 “The wolf also shall dwell with the lamb, the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, The calf and the young lion and the fatling together, and a little child shall lead them.”
> 
> Isaiah 65:25 “The wolf and the lamb shall feed together, the lion shall eat straw like the ox, and dust shall be the serpent’s food. They shall not hurt nor destroy in all My holy mountain,” Says the Lord.



 WOW, thanks, I forgot about that verse. God bless you.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> These verses address animals in heaven. If wolves are in - why not dogs?
> 
> Isaiah 11:6 “The wolf also shall dwell with the lamb, the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, The calf and the young lion and the fatling together, and a little child shall lead them.”
> 
> Isaiah 65:25 “The wolf and the lamb shall feed together, the lion shall eat straw like the ox, and dust shall be the serpent’s food. They shall not hurt nor destroy in all My holy mountain,” Says the Lord.



That's Not In Heaven , that is here on earth during the Millenial reign of Christ.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 14, 2010)

It is funny cause the belief that our physical pleasures of earth, including our love for some earthly pursuits and animals will follow us to heaven is a fundamental Islamic belief.

This has been something argued for thousands of years. The Bible gives no reference to if animals go to heaven or not, no matter how many "mean anything" verses people come up with.

The main argument against animals going to heaven is they have no soul. This is generally proven because the Bible refers to all animals as beasts which, in one of several definitions - a beast is something with no soul. So officially for thousands of years Christians believed no animal goes to heaven.

Then came the "Once Saved" movement and affluence's of the 20th century where animals were elevated to "human like qualities" and "loved as children" and all of the sudden Christians could not stand the thought of going to heaven without little yappy Poo-Poo or the goofy lab with the soulful eyes there too.

So then came the arguments that indeed animals will go to heaven. The first argument for this is that man is a fallen creature born in sin, and had to be "saved" to go to heaven. Since animals never were fallen creatures, are always "pure" and also cannot sin, it was not necessary they be "saved" and they are always allowed in heaven.

The next argument for animals going to heaven is the doctrine of love, just as people are redeemed through the love of God, indeed pets may be redeemed through our love for them. In other words if we love some thing enough then through our love this thing follows us, or appears in heaven when we do.

Do animals go to heaven, well why not? it is the trend in modern day Christianity that if some belief makes us feel all soft and huggy inside, then it must be right - so go ahead and believe it.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 14, 2010)

Didnt yall know?
_All Dogs Go To Heaven_ 


But really, Ive heard yes and no..
If yes then is every deer, ant, spider, horse, cow, pig, etc going as well?


----------



## apoint (Oct 14, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> That's Not In Heaven , that is here on earth during the Millenial reign of Christ.



 Thats right but what is being described is a form of heaven. So this scripture would lead to believe this is ok in paradise because everywhere God is, is paradise.


----------



## apoint (Oct 14, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> It is funny cause the belief that our physical pleasures of earth, including our love for some earthly pursuits and animals will follow us to heaven is a fundamental Islamic belief.
> 
> This has been something argued for thousands of years. The Bible gives no reference to if animals go to heaven or not, no matter how many "mean anything" verses people come up with.
> 
> ...



My OP statment says this question is for believers only!
 NONbelieves  dont have a clue so start your own thread please.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 14, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> It is funny cause the belief that our physical pleasures of earth, including our love for some earthly pursuits and animals will follow us to heaven is a fundamental Islamic belief.
> 
> This has been something argued for thousands of years. The Bible gives no reference to if animals go to heaven or not, no matter how many "mean anything" verses people come up with.
> 
> ...



The Bible Dissagrees With you;
According to the Bible, animals have souls. Texts such as Genesis 1:21,24 are often mistranslated to read "living creatures." The exact Hebrew used in reference to animals throughout the Bible is "nephesh chayah," or "living soul." This is how the phrase has been translated in Genesis 2:7 and in four hundred other places in the Old Testament. Thus, Genesis 1:30 should more accurately read: "And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to everything that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is a living soul, I have given every green herb for meat."

God breathed the "breath of life" into man, and caused him to become a living soul. (Genesis 2:7) Animals have the same "breath of life" as do humans. (Genesis 7:15, 22) Numbers 16:22 refers to the Lord as "the God of spirits of all flesh." In Numbers 31:28, God commands Moses to divide up among the people the cattle, sheep, Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and human prisoners captured in battle and to give to the Lord "one soul of five hundred" of both humans and animals alike. Psalm 104 says God provides for animals and their ensoulment.

"O Lord, how innumerable are Thy works; in wisdom Thou hast made them all! The earth is full of Thy well-made creations. All these look to Thee to furnish their timely feed. When Thou providest for them, they gather it. Thou openest Thy hand, and they are satisfied with good things.  When Thou hidest Thy face, they are struck with despair. When Thou cuttest off their breath, in death they return to their dust. Thou sendest Thy Spirit and more are created, and Thou dost replenish the surface of the earth."

Similarly, the apocryphal Book of Judith praises God, saying, "Let every creature serve You, for You spoke and they were made. You sent forth Your Spirit and they were created." Job 12:10 teaches that in God’s hand "is the soul of every living thing, and the breath of all mankind."

Ecclesiastes 3:19-20 says humans have no advantage over animals: "They all draw the same breath...all came from the dust, and to dust all return."

The verse that immediately follows asks, "Who knows if the spirit of man goes upward, and the spirit of the beast goes down to the earth?" The exact Hebrew word for "soul," "Nephesh," is used in connection with animals as well as humans. Ecclesiastes 12:7 concludes that "the spirit shall return unto God who gave it."
So animals might experience a different level of spiritual dwelling.

This position was taken by Paul, who called himself an apostle to the gentiles. Paul spoke of God as the "giver of life and breath and all things to everyone." (Acts 17:25) In his epistle to the Romans 8:18-25, Paul wrote that the entire creation, and not just mankind, is awaiting redemption.

Revelations 16:3 also refers to the souls of animals: "The second angel poured out his bowl upon the sea, so that it turned to blood as of a corpse, and every living soul that was in the sea died." The exact Greek word for soul, "psyche," was used in the original texts.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am  most certainly a believer, just believe in Jesus a little differently - A born againer and a Lutheran are both believers, but believe differently.  I did not agree that animals go to heaven nor do I disagree - I gave both sides of the animals in heaven thoughts.- the Bible does not say one way or the other - it neither agrees that animals are in heaven nor disagrees, so I don't know.  Of course you can plow the tater field and snag one here and one there and try to make it fit your personal belief. But do animals go to heaven - I personally hope so.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 14, 2010)

According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hunt_(The_Twilight_Zone) they're there.  And I always take my facts from TV.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2010)

apoint said:


> This question is for believers that actually believe in heaven.
> Some of the best people I ever knew were actually dogs.
> I have had dogs all my life and  with their unconditional love, puts them in a category all  their own.
> I dont think God would deny heaven to an animal that loved so intensely and brought so much joy to peoples lives.
> ...



I've always had a dog,too.I seem to fit better with dogs and other animals,old folks,and kids _much_ better than I do with most "adults."

I can't biblically answer your question,but it's something I've often wondered about too. I _DO_ know this: God is love.



CAL said:


> I don't know either but I agree with your thoughts.If so I hope they are very gentle dogs !



Yessir! NO ankle-bitin' Chihuahuas!



Ronnie T said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I hope I have more important things on my mind in heaven
> than my old ****zu.
> ...



Dang,Ronnie. I don't bleeve I'd even _feed_ a dog that hated my guts!



Lowjack said:


> Dogs and Cats in The Torah are not  considered clean animals, so God had a reason for rejecting this animals, The Torah also teaches that animals and Man have Nephesh" Souls, but man has soul and Rhuach Spirit.
> To me that doesn't mean there isn't an afterlife for animals , but when I flat lined in the hospital and went to paradise I did not see Cats or dogs , but I did see many different kins of Colorful birds and Singing Birds and animals I have never seen before, as well as Gazelle like deer, et.
> Also Flowers that you walk by and brush against them and each play a different tune all worshiped the Lord and his Majesty.
> 
> After my grandson died he had a Rat terrier He Loved and he also died 3 months later, this question was posed to me by my wife and grandkids, all I could say was I hope they met up somewhere in the Spirit world there are many wonders and unknowns,which will be part of us discovering when we get there.




Amen!



jason4445 said:


> It is funny cause the belief that our physical pleasures of earth, including our love for some earthly pursuits and animals will follow us to heaven is a fundamental Islamic belief.
> 
> This has been something argued for thousands of years. The Bible gives no reference to if animals go to heaven or not, no matter how many "mean anything" verses people come up with.
> 
> ...




You're right - the "feelgood" preachers will have to answer one day for their false teaching.


SarahFair said:


> Didnt yall know?
> _All Dogs Go To Heaven_
> 
> 
> ...


 An' _mo-skeeters??????_ Lord, I hope not.


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 14, 2010)

i was always taught that the desires of your heart would be i heaven because God wants heaven to be perfect for those who make it. My preacher is a big time hunter and he always said that God would have places for us to hunt and fish if that's what we loved to do and our pets would be there as well. 

but on the other hand it is tough because what if shopping is someone's desire or something else.....do you think there will be a mall for people to shop at? I am not sure of the answer but i sure hope i can sit next to God in heaven and call up a turkey....and my dog can retrieve ducks fot me and Jesus!

If heaven aint alot like dixie....


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i was always taught that the desires of your heart would be i heaven because God wants heaven to be perfect for those who make it. My preacher is a big time hunter and he always said that God would have places for us to hunt and fish if that's what we loved to do and our pets would be there as well.
> 
> but on the other hand it is tough because what if shopping is someone's desire or something else.....do you think there will be a mall for people to shop at? I am not sure of the answer but i sure hope i can sit next to God in heaven and call up a turkey....and my dog can retrieve ducks fot me and Jesus!
> 
> If heaven aint alot like dixie....


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Dang,Ronnie. I don't bleeve I'd even _feed_ a dog that hated my guts!
> 
> .



I didn't.

I serious Dave, every time that dog saw me he growled and showed his teeth.  He weighed about 3 lbs.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2010)

Only dog that ever bit me in 58 years: A dang _Chihuahua!_


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 14, 2010)

Some say," The More I know people the more I love my Dog", LOL

I had 35 Deer dogs at one time, maybe I'll be chasing some deer somewhere someday with all of them.
But it will not be in heaven.

The Only one that has trespass to Heaven is Christ.
And Having the desires of your heart ? I assure you once you are in Paradise your desires will be completely different , than the earthly things.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 14, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Some say," The More I know people the more I love my Dog", LOL
> 
> I had 35 Deer dogs at one time, maybe I'll be chasing some deer somewhere someday with all of them.
> But it will not be in heaven.
> ...



Amen brother.

.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree,Lowjack.


----------



## apoint (Oct 14, 2010)

Id lean more to some of these abused dogs will make to heaven but the owner wont.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope  Cookie(eskimo), BJ(foxhound), Pitty(Blue Pit), and Watzit(mut bulldog mix) are up there waiting on me!!! (my former companions)


----------



## thedeacon (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> These verses address animals in heaven. If wolves are in - why not dogs?
> 
> Isaiah 11:6 “The wolf also shall dwell with the lamb, the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, The calf and the young lion and the fatling together, and a little child shall lead them.”
> 
> Isaiah 65:25 “The wolf and the lamb shall feed together, the lion shall eat straw like the ox, and dust shall be the serpent’s food. They shall not hurt nor destroy in all My holy mountain,” Says the Lord.



It would be nice to have a nice Horse in Heaven.

Wouldn't mind having old Sparky either. But pets are not addressed


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a little off the beaten path of most Southern Baptist.  I am some what like the Plains Indians, God made the animals and He made them for man.  All animals have souls but not like man.  Eve ate the fruit of knowledge and gave it to Adam, to me this is were animal and man took different roads.    I believe there will be animals in Heaven, even horses but they will be in spirit form.


----------



## apoint (Oct 21, 2010)

I wont argue your point, for its close to mine. I would just like to say. We should never put God in a box, He can do all things as He pleases. He may also do some things that greatly please us. Paradise will be just that, Paradise


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 22, 2010)

2nd Book Of Enoch Chapter 5.

58 
"Listen to me, my children today! In the days of our father Adam, The Lord came down unto the earth, on account of Adam. He inspected all His creatures, which He, Himself Created in the beginning of the thousand ages and when after all those He has Created Adam. 

The Lord summoned all the animals of the earth, all the reptiles of the earth, and all the birds that fly in the air, and He brought them all before the face of our father Adam, so that he may pronounce names for all the quadrupeds; and Adam named everything that lives on the earth. 

The Lord appointed him over everything as king, He subjected everything to him in subservience under his hand, both the dumb and the deaf, to be commanded, and for submission, and for every servitude. So also to every human being. 

The Lord created mankind to be the lord of all His possessions. And The Lord will not judge a single animal soul for the sake of man; but human souls, He will judge for the sake of the souls of their animals. For the souls of all the beasts, there is, in the great age, a single place, a single padlock and a single pasture. Just as every human soul is according to number, so also, it is with animal souls. And not a single soul which The Lord has Created will perish until the Great Judgment. And every kind of animal soul will accuse the human beings who have fed them badly. 


59 
"He who acts lawlessly with the soul of an animal, acts lawlessly with his own soul. For a person brings one of the clean animals to make a sacrifice on account of sin, so that he may have healing for his soul. If he brings it to the sacrifice from clean animals and birds and cereals, then there is healing for that person, and he will heal his soul. 

Everything that has been given to you for food, bind by four legs, so as to perform the healing properly. There is healing and he will heal his soul. He who puts to death any kind of animal without bonds, puts his own soul to death and acts lawlessly with his own flesh. He who does any kind of harm to any kind of animal in secret, it is an evil custom, and he acts lawlessly with his own soul.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 22, 2010)

As with most things, I don't know, but i have always thought that animals had a spirit like us, but not an everlasting soul.  Some of LJs posts counter that opinion, and I have recieved that well.  Honestly, I just don't know, but to be in the presence of the Almighty will surely fill any void we might have.

I have heard that you will recognize people in Heaven that you knew on Earth, and you will be sort of glad, but all other thoughts and feelings are gloriously overshadowed by the joy that will be felt by being in the presence of the Lord.

In the Spock sense of the phrase, I think that when animals die and decay, they "cease to exist".


----------



## apoint (Oct 22, 2010)

I have the book of Enoch. As I read the above statement, I see no place where it says no animals in paradise. Actually it says their at the great judgment. 
 If the animals wittiness judgment to your soul for how you behaved then they would be at the judgment seat of the lord in heaven. Yes they will be in heaven and yes the Lord himself will be the greatest being  that will make everything perfect.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 22, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> As with most things, I don't know, but i have always thought that animals had a spirit like us, but not an everlasting soul.  Some of LJs posts counter that opinion, and I have recieved that well.  Honestly, I just don't know, but to be in the presence of the Almighty will surely fill any void we might have.
> 
> I have heard that you will recognize people in Heaven that you knew on Earth, and you will be sort of glad, but all other thoughts and feelings are gloriously overshadowed by the joy that will be felt by being in the presence of the Lord.
> 
> In the Spock sense of the phrase, I think that when animals die and decay, they "cease to exist".



It is Impossible to destroy energy, you should read the book of Enoch , who God raptured alive and was allowed to return to speak to his children for 30 days, there are many levels of existence,  I was taught in Judaism that there are 10 different levels, plains, or dimensions of existences, some low levels and mid levels and high levels, everything that God creates as life will subsist in the after life, somewhere up there, animals are not in the same level of creation as Man, but they do have their place.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 22, 2010)

It seems to me that the animals of the world are the only things still living as God intended them to when he created them. Man went astray. Surely, there are animals in heaven.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 22, 2010)

I really hope My dogs are up there. I always envisioned it with all the animals just getting along peacefully and everything is perfect. None of us really know what to expect, dogs or no dogs, pets or no pets, I Can't wait to get there.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 22, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> It seems to me that the animals of the world are the only things still living as God intended them to when he created them. Man went astray. Surely, there are animals in heaven.



Wow....Never thought of it that way....


----------



## apoint (Oct 22, 2010)

And the lion will lay down with the lamb.
 Now that's not going to happen but in paradise and where ever God is, is paradise.


----------



## Israel (Oct 23, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> It seems to me that the animals of the world are the only things still living as God intended them to when he created them. Man went astray. Surely, there are animals in heaven.


amen.

In truth it is solely sin that makes the lion now eat the lamb...the dog to harass the cat, the trout to eat the nymph...the mosquito to spread malaria...sin turned everything perfect into a mess.
Everything is waiting for the manifestation of the sons of God to be set at peace...and right again.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSjYGWAmYHA


----------

